# Man whose WMD lies led to 100,000 deaths confesses all



## Jos (Apr 2, 2012)

*Defector tells how US officials 'sexed up' his fictions to make the case for 2003 invasion*



> A man whose lies helped to make the case for invading Iraq  starting a nine-year war costing more than 100,000 lives and hundreds of billions of pounds  will come clean in his first British television interview tomorrow.
> 
> "Curveball", the Iraqi defector who fabricated claims about Iraq's weapons of mass destruction, smiles as he confirms how he made the whole thing up. It was a confidence trick that changed the course of history, with Rafid Ahmed Alwan al-Janabi's lies used to justify the Iraq war.
> 
> ...


Man whose WMD lies led to 100,000 deaths confesses all - World Politics - World - The Independent


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Jos





How did Saddam mass slaughter the Kurds, by emitting one massive fart?  




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 2, 2012)

The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs. 





Since Janabi did not defect until 1999, he has nothing to do with intelligent reports that caused this Act to become law in 1998.

More information


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Ropey said:


> The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's no secret that Saddam transferred WMD to Syria in convoys that have been filmed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 2, 2012)

a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.



The usual suspects delude themselves into thinking the OP was good


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.
> ...



the curveball debacle can't be highlighted enough.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

they will just label him a liar.

Just like they labeled Paul Oneil a liar and a "Disgruntled Employee".


Remember that phrase ?

Where is all of Obamas "Disgruntled Employees".


No amount of truth will get into right wing heads.


Their brains are disgruntled employees


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Jos   






Arabs and muslimes are very peaceful people.  

 
Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

Does he have immunity? Shouldn't he be in jail for that lie?


----------



## Jos (Apr 2, 2012)

> The resolution cited many factors to justify the use of military force against Iraq:[2][3]
> 
> * Iraq's noncompliance with the conditions of the 1991 ceasefire agreement, including interference with U.N. weapons inspectors.
> * Iraq's alleged weapons of mass destruction, and programs to develop such weapons, posed a "threat to the national security of the United States and international peace and security in the Persian Gulf region."
> ...


Iraq Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Repeat like a mantra: The mass slaughter of Kurds in Iraq by poison gas [WMD].


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Jos said:


> > The resolution cited many factors to justify the use of military force against Iraq:[2][3]
> >
> > * Iraq's noncompliance with the conditions of the 1991 ceasefire agreement, including interference with U.N. weapons inspectors.
> > * Iraq's alleged weapons of mass destruction, and programs to develop such weapons, posed a "threat to the national security of the United States and international peace and security in the Persian Gulf region."
> ...




Jos




What does Wikipedia say about UN sanctions and the embargo on Iraq?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

hahahaha see they are facts adverse.

They have disgruntled employee brains which dont allow facts in


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

they will defend Bush until they die.

WHILE hiding his dumb ass from public because their lies about him being great dont really get any traction with real voters.


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> they will defend Bush until they die.
> 
> WHILE hiding his dumb ass from public because their lies about him being great dont really get any traction with real voters.



Wasn't it Clinton who signed into the law the Iraq Liberation Act?

Yes, I do believe so.  Bush had the balls to act upon the Act


----------



## Jos (Apr 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Repeat like a mantra: The mass slaughter of Kurds in Iraq by poison gas [WMD].



Ingredients of which were supplied by USA


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they will defend Bush until they die.
> ...



and how did that turn out for the USA?


look when Bush and team compiled their lie filled plan the people in congress did what most people would have done.

They backed their president after a horrilbe tragedy.

Bush and team took that tragedy and the good will for the USA world over and FUCKED everyone including the congress.

Then he doubled down by crashing the entire world economy.


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It's not Bush's fault arabs and muslimes are troglodytes who prefer existing in the 7th century.

Live and learn.

Any semblance of democracy in Iraq, however, is owed to Bush


----------



## Douger (Apr 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Jos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. With goodies your masters sold him(on credit, of course).


----------



## Ariux (Apr 2, 2012)

Most people decide facts by the side of the political fence they're on.  The Right believed Iraq had WMDs, not because of the evidence, but because of their side of the fence.  Just like the Left thinks Zimmerman is guilty, not because of the evidence...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

Bush and team fucking LIED us into war and you idiots defend it


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Douger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jos
> ...



DOUGER THE SAD IRISH DRUNK 










Remember your New Year's resolution...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sf7SJMAlSs]Amy Winehouse - REHAB (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

Zimmerman had NO authority to police the area.
He put a bullet hole in a child so he could feel powerful


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

The right just keeps on defending LIE after Lie


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The right just keeps on defending LIE after Lie



You mean, like Bill Clinton who signed into law the Iraq Liberation Act and the UN that placed an embargo on Iraq?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

dear asshole did Clinton invade Iraq?


----------



## Douger (Apr 2, 2012)

Jews have to have the last word while denying simple facts. Hopefully, very soon, their final words will be OH SHIT !.


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Douger said:


> Jews have to have the last word while denying simple facts. Hopefully, very soon, their final words will be OH SHIT !.



DOUGER THE SAD IRISH DRUNK 









Remember your New Year's resolution...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sf7SJMAlSs]Amy Winehouse - REHAB (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Apr 2, 2012)

Amy winewhore, jew loser


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Jos said:


> Amy winewhore, jew loser



Coming from Jos the muslime loser.  Oh, that's redundant 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kz7YUdy-Cg]Ace Ventura - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

oh yippy two bigots fighting over whos the bigger bigot


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 2, 2012)

Jos said:


> *Defector tells how US officials 'sexed up' his fictions to make the case for 2003 invasion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy.  The Tailor of Panama

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH4FGidE_XA"]The Tailor Of Panama, movie (video) trailer and review - YouTube[/ame]

Welllll... fiction IS easier to make believable.


----------



## Staidhup (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe if Billy Bob had done his job instead of focusing on his next blow job we wouldn't have had to take the initiative, experience 9-11, and make a stand against terrorism, but heck Peanut brain ripped the intelligence community to shreds with the help of the liberal pukes in congress so we had to depend on other sources of intel. Oh well, we survived Peanut brain, Billy Bob, Baby Bush, and the big dummy in the woods which goes to show we are one tough bunch of ass kickers!


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> oh yippy two bigots fighting over whos the bigger bigot



You must mean the muslime bigots  who murder infidels around the world as per their religion of jihad allahu fuckbar


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear fucking Idiot,

911 happened 9 months after Clinton left office


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2012)

Richard A. Clarke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Remember calling this guy a disgruntled employee for tryin to get Bush to take the treat seruiously?


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Richard A. Clarke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Remember calling this guy a disgruntled employee for tryin to get Bush to take the treat seruiously?



Was Bill Clinton disgruntled for having signed into law the Iraq Liberation Act?


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Dear fucking Idiot,
> 
> 911 happened 9 months after Clinton left office



Dear fucking idiot, 9/11 was planned during the Clinton admin.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Apr 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs.
> ...



Then he used them to blow up the Twin Towers


----------



## JStone (Apr 2, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



He used them to blow up the Kurds allahu akbar


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL at the libs who bought the 100,000 deaths number. You idiots don't even know how your idiots came to that number.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



^^ Says the curveball debacle creator who calls legitimate responses curve balls since the response is not appreciated by said curve ball thrower.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



i have nothing whatsoever to do with the curveball debacle.

continue deflecting, it is all you have, besides outright lying.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 3, 2012)

JStone said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dear fucking Idiot,
> ...



so you think Clinton could stop people from thinking?

People think all kinds of shit and we dont arrest them for thoughts.

We go after people for actions.

Bush allowed them to ACT!


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 3, 2012)

Richard A. Clarke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Richard Alan Clarke[1] (born October 27, 1950) was a U.S. government employee for 30 years, 1973&#8211;2003. He worked for the State Department during the presidency of Ronald Reagan.[2] In 1992, President George H.W. Bush appointed him to chair the Counter-terrorism Security Group and to a seat on the United States National Security Council. President Bill Clinton retained Clarke and in 1998 promoted him to be the National Coordinator for Security, Infrastructure Protection, and Counter-terrorism, the chief counter-terrorism adviser on the National Security Council. Under President George W. Bush, Clarke initially continued in the same position, but the position was no longer given cabinet-level access. He later became the Special Advisor to the President on cybersecurity, before leaving the Bush administration in 2003.

Clarke came to widespread public attention for his role as counter-terrorism czar in the Clinton and Bush administrations in March 2004, when he appeared on the 60 Minutes television news magazine, released his memoir about his service in government, Against All Enemies, and testified before the 9/11 Commission. In all three instances, Clarke was sharply critical of the Bush administration's attitude toward counter-terrorism before the 9/11 terrorist attacks, and of the decision to go to war with Iraq. Following Clarke's strong criticisms of the Bush administration, Bush administration officials and other Republicans attempted to discredit him or rebut his criticisms, making Clarke a controversial figure.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 3, 2012)

John P. O'Neill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


John Patrick O'Neill (February 6, 1952 &#8211; September 11, 2001) was an American counter-terrorism expert, who worked as a special agent and eventually a Special Agent in Charge in the Federal Bureau of Investigation until late 2001. In 1995, O'Neill began to intensely study the roots of the 1993 World Trade Center bombing after he assisted in the capture of Ramzi Yousef, who was the leader of that plot.

He subsequently learned of al-Qaeda and Osama bin Laden, and investigated the 1996 Khobar Towers bombing in Saudi Arabia and the 2000 USS Cole bombing in Yemen. Partly due to personal friction he had within the FBI and federal government, O'Neill left to become the head of security at the World Trade Center, where he died at age 49 in the September 11, 2001 attacks. In 2002, O'Neill was the subject of a Frontline documentary named "The Man Who Knew," and cast as the main protagonist in the television miniseries The Path to 9/11.

While the Frontline documentary credited O'Neill's anti-terrorism efforts as almost leading to the uncovering the 9/11 plot, former CIA analyst Michael Scheuer called O'Neill and Richard A. Clarke the "two principal authors of September 11."[1]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Indeed you don't have anything whatsoever.  There is no curveball except the one you purport.

That's the curveball.  It's not there though.  

You can't show a curveball or a lie.     You just say the words. 

You're clearly not suited for discussion. Well, not real discussion...


----------



## Sallow (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.



Well yeah.

Iraq is viewed as a war crime by most of the free world.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.
> ...



Syria....

Assad's own people. War crime ...

Iraq?  Not a war crime.





Ropey said:


> The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ Proof that this was not a war crime but a liberation that turned into a civil war.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 3, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Clinton never invaded.

Bush did.

It was a war crime.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




It's a US Senatorial Act Sallow.

It follows US Presidents, not the other way around.

No war crime. No proceedings either.


----------



## JStone (Apr 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Call a cop.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.
> ...



citing anfal and clinton in response to curveball is apparently working, however.

*XXXXXXX*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Clinton never invaded.
> 
> Bush did.
> 
> It was a war crime.



Yea Clinton never dropped bombs on innocent civilians w/o Congressional consent. Oh, wait.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton never invaded.
> ...



dropping bombs is not invading.

take a nap.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



No responses?


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Sallow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.
> ...



So is Israel.


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Were you dropped on your little head intentionally or by accident?  Go back to playing video games, dink.

United States Senator Daniel Inouye, President Pro Tempore of the US Senate, Awarded Medal of Honor, Purple Heart, Distinguished Service Cross, Bronze Star...


> If one looks at most of this world, especially the Middle East, one country stands out as a foundation of stability and as a pillar of democracy. And at a time like this, when you have revolution in Yemen, Bahrain, Syria, Egypt, Tunisia and Jordan, thank God we have Israel.
> Top senator: An attack on Israel is an a... JPost - International


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Most of the free world?


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...







Most of the free world?



And still no response to any war crimes.  Just "views" and opinions of a few people attributing it to the free world.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Strange gif. Relevance?


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Douger said:


> *Jews have to have the last word while denying simple facts*. Hopefully, very soon, their final words will be OH SHIT !.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > *Jews have to have the last word while denying simple facts*. Hopefully, very soon, their final words will be OH SHIT !.
> ...



Yes, tell about it...    



Swagger said:


> Strange gif. Relevance?



Look at what's coming out ...

Lord of the...  



Sallow said:


> Clinton never invaded.
> 
> Bush did.
> 
> It was a war crime.




It's a US Senatorial Act Sallow.

It follows US Presidents, not the other way around.

No war crime. No proceedings either.

No responses?


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > *Jews have to have the last word while denying simple facts*. Hopefully, very soon, their final words will be OH SHIT !.
> ...



They have a whole week for you.  Use it wisely.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sRCbp29j14]Mental Illness Awareness Week Commercial 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

JStone, I think it's about time you went out into the world and found yourself a girlfriend instead of spending all your time on here. Spending your entire day online isn't healthy, you know?


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> JStone, I think it's about time you went out into the world and found yourself a girlfriend instead of spending all your time on here. Spending your entire day online isn't healthy, you know?



Still pissed the Jews kicked your lame arses out of the British Mandate? You losers can't even defeat a bunch of sand rats in Iraq after 10 years  

How is life under sharia, motherfucker?  I hear the Queen is being fitted for a burqa at Harrods. 

Karma is a bitch, bankrupt Brit twit.  Allahu fucku


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

I didn't know you were the sensitive type, JStone. Please tell me I didn't strike a nerve. But the evidence _is_ conclusive: you do need to find yourself a girlfriend.


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> I didn't know you were the sensitive type, JStone. Please tell me I didn't strike a nerve. But the evidence _is_ conclusive: you do need to find yourself a girlfriend.



Fucktard, don't be using Google since Google Israel is Google's only R&D center outside the US [not in your shitty bankrupt former kingdom LOL] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfnC0vDx048]Innovation at Google&#39;s R&D Center in Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

JStone said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > JStone, I think it's about time you went out into the world and found yourself a girlfriend instead of spending all your time on here. Spending your entire day online isn't healthy, you know?
> ...



Does the same go for America? I mean, afterall, they were the ones who oversaw the majority of Iraq after the invasion. So surely, from your perspective, they were infact the losers who couldn't "defeat a bunch of sand rats in Iraq after 10 years"?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> I didn't know you were the sensitive type, JStone. Please tell me I didn't strike a nerve. But the evidence _is_ conclusive: you do need to find yourself a girlfriend.



that assclown? unlikely.


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know you were the sensitive type, JStone. Please tell me I didn't strike a nerve. But the evidence _is_ conclusive: you do need to find yourself a girlfriend.
> ...



You still in-breeding?


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Fucktard, don't be using any iPad, iPod or iPhone since they all rely on Israeli technology and Apple has established its only R&D center outside the US in Israel, not in your shitty bankrupt islamic kingdom 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH1mYikmYzo]Apple to Acquire Anobit? - YouTube[/ame]


> Apple today confirmed earlier reports it has acquired Israel-based flash memory startup Anobit....which makes flash memory technology found in the iPhone, iPad, and MacBook Air.. The deal was reported to be worth $400 million to $500 million.
> Apple confirms Anobit acquisition | Apple - CNET News


----------



## Staidhup (Apr 4, 2012)

JStone said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dear fucking Idiot,
> ...


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know you were the sensitive type, JStone. Please tell me I didn't strike a nerve. But the evidence _is_ conclusive: you do need to find yourself a girlfriend.
> ...



It's tragic, I know.


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Classic projection.  Enjoy sharia in your bankrupt fallen "kingdom"


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

JStone said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



How so? But that is a bit rich, coming from USMB's evader-in-chief.


----------



## JStone (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



If you incompetent Brits knew how to fight, the war would have ended long ago.

Israel smacked down multiple arab armies in just 6 days, they still are humiliated to this day.  You lame British fuckers can't defeat a few sand rats in 10 years. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kz7YUdy-Cg]Ace Ventura - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2012)

"The chemical engineer claimed to have overseen the building of a  mobile biological laboratory when he sought political asylum in Germany  in 1999. His lies were presented as "facts and conclusions based on  solid intelligence" by Colin Powell, US Secretary of State, when making  the case for war at the UN Security Council in February 2003.


But  Mr Janabi, speaking in a two-part series, Modern Spies, starting  tomorrow on BBC2, says none of it was true. *When it is put to him "we  went to war in Iraq on a lie. And that lie was your lie", he simply  replies: "Yes."*


*US officials "sexed up" Mr Janabi's drawings of mobile biological  weapons labs to make them more presentable, admits Colonel Lawrence  Wilkerson, General Powell's former chief of staff*. "I brought the White  House team in to do the graphics," he says, adding how "intelligence was  being worked to fit around the policy".
As for his former boss:  "I don't see any way on this earth that Secretary Powell doesn't feel  almost a rage about Curveball and the way he was used in regards to that  intelligence."


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2012)

Jos said:


> *Defector tells how US officials 'sexed up' his fictions to make the case for 2003 invasion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well most of us knew that but it doesn't take away from the US embellishing the lie........at the time you could cut the BULLSHIT with a knife.....as each valiant soldier died.....what did the US government do.........transport the bodies to remote airfields to prevent folk knowing the real truth of the fallen......the whole thing was a lie from start to finish........and what was achieved  ? ? ?No  the American people deserved better than the Cretin BUSH and his MAD Cronies.

Yet incredibly some still think  "HE DID A GOOD JOB"  the Fucking IDIOTS


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2012)

JStone said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Apr 5, 2012)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



There is an entire week devoted to people like you.  Use the time wisely 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sRCbp29j14]Mental Illness Awareness Week Commercial 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 5, 2012)

theliq said:


> EVERY THING YOU SAY IS COMPLETE SHIT.......I wish to add that you are Jewish living in Israel,I don't see any of your troops fighting there.....NO YOU JUST USE AMERICANS,BRITS,AUSTRALIANS,NORWEIGENS,FRENCH,THE DUTCH and sorry for those I've missed......To DO YOUR DIRTY WORK,AND TAKE THE HUMAN LOSSES.........I'm sure the families from Alaska to Zambia would read your SHIT with much HURT AND SADNESS.....Husbands maimed,brothers blown to peices,mother dead,fathers DEAD...........*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING COWARD*.......DON'T SEE ANY ISRAELI DEAD OR MAIMED BUT PLENTY OF BRITS,AMERICANS<AUSTRALIANS AND OTHERS.
> 
> *I*>>>>>>>BUT THEN I ALWAYS AM........."YOU LAME BRITISH/AMERICAN/AUSTRALIAN FUCKERS CAN'T DEFEAT A FEW SAND RATS IN 10 YEARS" YOUR WORDS...THIS TIME YOU HAVE TAKEN A STEP TOO FAR...........YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THE BRAVE WHO HAVE DIED AND BEEN MAIMED.............................................YOU ARE NOTHING AND SHOULD BE CONDEMED............This is an outrage..steve aka theliq


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2012)

Former aide: Powell WMD speech 'lowest point in my life' - CNN

A former top aide to Colin Powell says his involvement in the former  secretary of state's presentation to the United Nations on Iraq's  weapons of mass destruction was "the lowest point" in his life.
"I  wish I had not been involved in it," says Col. Lawrence Wilkerson, a  longtime Powell adviser who served as his chief of staff from 2002  through 2005. "I look back on it, and I still say it was the lowest  point in my life."
Wilkerson is one of several insiders  interviewed for the CNN Presents documentary "Dead Wrong -- Inside an  Intelligence Meltdown." The program pieced together the events leading  up to the mistaken WMD intelligence that was presented to the public. A  presidential commission that investigated the pre-war WMD intelligence  found much of it to be "dead wrong."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/09/09/politics/09powell.html

WASHINGTON, Sept. 8 - The former secretary of state, Colin L. Powell,  says in a  television interview to be broadcast Friday that his 2003  speech to the United Nations, *in which he   gave a detailed description  of Iraqi  weapons programs that turned out not to exist, was "painful"  for him personally and would be a permanent "blot" on his record.*








     "I'm the one who presented it on behalf of the United States to the world," Mr. Powell told Barbara Walters of ABC News, adding that  the presentation "will always be a part of my record."
Asked  by Ms. Walters how painful this was for him, Mr. Powell replied: "It  was painful. It's painful now."* Asked further how he felt upon learning  that he had been misled about the accuracy of intelligence on which he  relied, Mr. Powell said, "Terrible." He added that it was "devastating"  to learn later that some intelligence agents knew the information he had  was unreliable but did not speak up.*


----------



## Ropey (Apr 5, 2012)

Ropey said:


> The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still no response to the reality that Janabi was not a part of the intelligent reports that caused this Act to become law in 1998.  Where's the proof of Janabi's involvement prior to 1998...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2012)

this thread is about the invasion of iraq in 2003. not about clinton and 1998.

take your deflection to a separate thread, thank you.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 5, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> this thread is about the invasion of iraq in 2003. not about clinton and 1998.
> 
> take your deflection to a separate thread, thank you.



The law was passed in 1998. This law is not a deflection even if you wish it were not there to rebut the OP. 

It's about the senetorial law that was put in place to bring about regime change in Iraq in 1998.

Before the OP Protagonist was even around. Janabi is the OP platform to show that what he says is what led to the regime change.

Not so. The law was passed long before Janabi came into view.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2012)

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is about the invasion of iraq in 2003. not about clinton and 1998.
> ...



janabi is the center of this thread. janabi's lies were the center of colin powell's UN speech, which was central for making the case for the invasion of iraq.

so, janabi is in the spotlight, and your law, which you say was passed before Janabi came into view, has nothing to do with this thread.

if you are interested in this law in 1998 and in clinton, start a thread about it.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 5, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



And he's the center of a time deficiency that proves he was not at the center.

In other words.

A lie....

The law was for Iraq's Regime Change.  

*1998  *

Anything that came after was icing on an already baked cake. (WMD, etc. etc. already being  proven)


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 5, 2012)

meanwhile the UN speech is still a blot on colin powell's vest.

and iraq was invaded in 2003 after cooking up intel.

no law from 1998 can change any of that.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 5, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> meanwhile the UN speech is still a blot on colin powell's vest.
> 
> and iraq was invaded in 2003 after cooking up intel.
> 
> no law from 1998 can change any of that.



The law was the motivator of the regime change.  Not Powell, not Janabi...

They were but icing on the cake and the baking of the cake?

Clinton, with some good senate majority support.... 

Clinton Signs Iraq Liberation Act






Proof:

Facts on Iraq


----------



## theliq (Apr 6, 2012)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Apr 7, 2012)

Ropey said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > EVERY THING YOU SAY IS COMPLETE SHIT.......I wish to add that you are Jewish living in Israel,I don't see any of your troops fighting there.....NO YOU JUST USE AMERICANS,BRITS,AUSTRALIANS,NORWEIGENS,FRENCH,THE DUTCH and sorry for those I've missed......To DO YOUR DIRTY WORK,AND TAKE THE HUMAN LOSSES.........I'm sure the families from Alaska to Zambia would read your SHIT with much HURT AND SADNESS.....Husbands maimed,brothers blown to peices,mother dead,fathers DEAD...........*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING COWARD*.......DON'T SEE ANY ISRAELI DEAD OR MAIMED BUT PLENTY OF BRITS,AMERICANS<AUSTRALIANS AND OTHERS.
> ...


 I STAND BY EVERYTHING I SAID.....because it's the truth,don't like my comments...the don't bother reading them......I never take a backwards step...Stoneys comments were out of order


----------



## theliq (Apr 7, 2012)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 7, 2012)

JStone said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



YOu seem to forget the mass slaughter by poison gas on Iranian troops.  Which we took an official no comment stance on.

And the fact that Sadam was our boy till he joined OPEC.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 7, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.


The OP is inconsistent with the hundreds of thousands of bodies of Kurds entombed in mass graves in Iraq and catalogued by American soldiers in the years subsequent to Saddam Hussein's fall.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are 97 pages of pictures of the mass graves in Iraq showing the horrors of living in Iraq under Saddam Hussein for 25 years.






Iraqi Sites Guide - The Mass Graves​


----------



## JStone (Apr 8, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Here are 97 pages of pictures of the mass graves in Iraq showing the horrors of living in Iraq under Saddam Hussein for 25 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you know, those hundreds of thousands of Kurds were slaughtered by one massive fart emitted by Saddam.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 8, 2012)

Jos said:


> *Defector tells how US officials 'sexed up' his fictions to make the case for 2003 invasion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing a '0', there was 1 million deaths and 4.5 million people turned into refugees.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2012)

Shia and Sunni fighting each other in a civil war usually ends up with a lot of deaths. 

Syria for example.

Regime change maybe?


----------



## JStone (Apr 8, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Shia and Sunni fighting each other in a civil war usually ends up with a lot of deaths.
> 
> Syria for example.
> 
> Regime change maybe?



You figured that out all by yourself? 

Even when it's sunny, there's a cloud over sunnis


----------



## theliq (Apr 9, 2012)

Ropey said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > EVERY THING YOU SAY IS COMPLETE SHIT.......I wish to add that you are Jewish living in Israel,I don't see any of your troops fighting there.....NO YOU JUST USE AMERICANS,BRITS,AUSTRALIANS,NORWEIGENS,FRENCH,THE DUTCH and sorry for those I've missed......To DO YOUR DIRTY WORK,AND TAKE THE HUMAN LOSSES.........I'm sure the families from Alaska to Zambia would read your SHIT with much HURT AND SADNESS.....Husbands maimed,brothers blown to peices,mother dead,fathers DEAD...........*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING COWARD*.......DON'T SEE ANY ISRAELI DEAD OR MAIMED BUT PLENTY OF BRITS,AMERICANS<AUSTRALIANS AND OTHERS.
> ...


 I do not stand alone on an icy pediment,I stand predominant against those who have NO RESPECT...and I have the backbone and intestinal fortitude to SAY SO....unlike the rest of the lemmings on here,of which you are one,the irony of saying the word c...,of which you complain is nothing compared to Stonies appaulling diatribe......there is a lot of  and hypocrites on here but I'm not one of them.....it feels great being a real man compared to a pair of male under-pants

Ropey you should be ashamed of defending the indefensable.theliq


----------



## theliq (Apr 9, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 And how about over 100,000 "Killed" in the first Gulf War .......in one day.tl


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 10, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > a good OP, immediately derailed by the usual suspects.
> ...




please, the killing of the kurds was not the reason to invade iraq.

you can try this bullshit with someone else.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 10, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> please, the killing of the kurds was not the reason to invade iraq.
> 
> you can try this bullshit with someone else.



You can not erase Desert Storm and the resulting North/South no-fly zones  from history. There were created semi-independent structures within Iraq, and Saddam had neither authority over these structures nor was he a threat to them.
In this period there were also UN sanctions against Iraq, which totally shut Iraq off from the trade-flows regionally and globally except the Food-for-Oil programme.

To justify 2003 invasion of Iraq with "Killing of the Kurds" is like a judge putting you back into jail for same robbery after you've already served  jail-time for same robbery.

There was no legitimacy to invade Iraq in 2003.
They tried to create legitimacy with faked intel, but US administration still couldn't bullshit the world. 
It's much easier to bullshit people who can't find their own country (most of Americans) than to bullshit foreign people who not only can find their own country on the map but also knew that "Saddam flew planes into WTC and bought powdercake to make mushroom over USA" was bullshit, too. 
Of the kind that even outmatches JStones' usual bullshit.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 10, 2012)

JStone said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs.
> ...


Justify? *No.

A done deal with no justification necessary.

Decided in 1998...


----------



## JStone (Apr 10, 2012)

ekrem said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > please, the killing of the kurds was not the reason to invade iraq.
> ...



You're a turkey so genocide is a good thing whether Armenian, Kurds, etc etc.

Allahu Fucku!


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Apr 10, 2012)

JStone said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



He used poison gas he got from the Germans


----------



## JStone (Apr 10, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Poison gas would be WMD, shit for brains.

Now, you know but no rep points for you


----------



## ekrem (Apr 10, 2012)

JStone said:


> You're a turkey so genocide is a good thing whether Armenian, Kurds, etc etc.
> 
> Allahu Fucku!



This thread isn't really about genocide.
If you want to talk about genocide, we can create a genocide-thread where we can talk about genocide.
In that thread you can contribute by telling us your people's place/part in this world's history together with the other "nations" you mentioned.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 10, 2012)

It is regretable what happened to your people, but as a testosterone-driven creature I would also find it shameful if my people's history would be connected with extermination by another nation.

I'm really thankfull, that I was not born into your identity. I think, that the prevailing feelings in me would have not been sorrow for the people of my history, but shame for my history. Thankfully I'm not confronted with this issues.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 10, 2012)

ekrem said:


> It is regretable what happened to your people, but as a testosterone-driven creature I would also find it shameful if my people's history would be connected with extermination by another nation.
> 
> I'm really thankfull, that I was not born into your identity. *I think, that the prevailing feelings in me would have not been sorrow for the people of my history, but shame for my history. *Thankfully I'm not confronted with this issues.



Armenian genocide


----------



## ekrem (Apr 10, 2012)

So, JStone, if you want to debate genocide with me, you can open that thread and I'll express my pitty for you, which you may be trying to get out of me.


----------



## JStone (Apr 10, 2012)

ekrem said:


> So, JStone, if you want to debate genocide with me, you can open that thread and I'll express my pitty for you, which you may be trying to get out of me.



No debate, muslime turkey genocide perpetrator and denier

Hundreds of millions have been slaughtered around the world by the bloody sword of the cult of the pedophile mahomet.

The Armenian Genocide Museum-Institute
Genocide Museum | The Armenian Genocide Museum-institute


> The atrocities committed against the Armenian people of the Ottoman Empire during WWI are defined as the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> Those massacres were perpetrated throughout different regions of the Ottoman Empire by the Young Turkish Government which was in power at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 15, 2012)

Good thread. Although many knew this was all just a farce even from the beginning, its good the truth is at least coming out, albeit too slow for Bush and Cheney to ever do any hard time.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 15, 2012)

JStone said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Sadam also used Poision gas against the Iranians.  the US took a no comment stance on that.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 15, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Good observation. It's also important to add, that a month before invading Kuwait (a former Iraqi province torn away by American and Britain and their oil interests decades before) Saddam asked the American ambassador if he could express Iraqs territorial concerns with Kuwait. Her response, was the United States had no concern in that affair. Then the war started, and all of a sudden we get concerned about Saddam. Goodness gracious, he asked for our consent!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2012)

Ropey said:


> The Liberate Iraq Act of 1998 was passed overwhelmingly by the US Senate and signed into law by President Clinton because intelligent reports at that time said Iraq had WMDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet this act did not authorize the military invasion and occupation of Iraq.  This one did:

Iraq Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Notice, while it did have bi-partisan support, it was not supported by the majority of Democrats in the House and by a slim majority of Democratic Senators (29 for, 21 against).


----------



## JStone (Apr 16, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You write fiction for a living?


----------

